# CNC, Chainsaw, dragon..



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

This is piece is a prototype for much larger log carving i am doing this coming summer.

The piece is carved from a 13 " spalted Birch log.

The CNC part is the cap of the log cage was machined on the CNC, and the Chain links were cut out using the CNC. 

Thanks for looking...

going to simply varnish this piece as the wood color is magnificent..

Scott.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's just wild Scott ! From the title of the post I just knew is was going to be good


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

whew!!!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Fantastic!!! How big is the real one going to be? Gonna hang that one in the gallery, home, or shop?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nicely done!!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Fantastic!!! How big is the real one going to be? Gonna hang that one in the gallery, home, or shop?


off to a carving contest next week. than in the gallery this summer. 

The next one is out of a 42 " diameter 11' tall spruce log.. going to use small burled branches for the bars, and the log has a long branch sticking out and down that will be the tail outside the cage..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That'll be cool!


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

WOW Really Nice


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Wow! Color me very impressed!


----------



## HoweA (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice.....goes without saying..when u've got it flont it.............


----------



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow! That is awesome!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

As always a great piece! I agree with you about the color of the wood, it would be a shame to cover it up with paint.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Fantastic


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Simply amazing


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

A phenomenal piece as always. How you continue to top your previous work is stellar.


----------

